# We Want Your Iver Johnson Bike !  Really !



## Handyman (May 28, 2018)

Our annual "All Iver Johnson" bike show, held indoors at the Fitchburg Historical Society, is coming up soon, and we would *LOVE *to display your bike.  This show features only Iver Johnson cycles but also showcases the society's extensive collection of Iver Johnson factory memorabilia.  We have room for your bike(s) if you live close enough to bring it in for display. Below is a general time table of events but just message me here or call my cell (978-345-0345) if you need additional info.  Hope to see you!  Don't miss this one of a kind and exclusive show!  Pete in Fitchburg

*June 11-15* Set Up All Bikes
*June 18*  Show Opens
*June 23* Special Hours, *"Fitchburg Rides"* 9:00AM - 3:00PM
*July 1* Special Hours, 10:00AM - 4:00PM during the Longsjo Bike Race (Unique) !!
*July 3* Special Hours, 6:00PM - 10:00PM Downtown Fitchburg Block Party (HUGE) !!
*July 25* Special Hours, 6:30PM, "History of the Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works" Presentation
*August 22* Show Closes
*August 27-29* Pick Up All Bikes
*Fitchburg Historical Society Regular Hours Are:* Monday & Tuesday 10-4, Wednesday 10-6


----------



## Handyman (Jun 14, 2018)

Still have space for 3 -4 Ivers at our indoor show.......................just message me here.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

